# My '99 M3 (BIG)



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Two weeks ago was the car's first Zaino. Yesterday, I washed it and applied Z6. Today I went in search of some scenery before the sun got too bright. Here's one of my favorite shots:










:thumbup:


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice & shine..:thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Looks great.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Let's see some more..!


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

Amazing car Jetfire!
Throw out more pics............


----------

